# May Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Forgetting my combination wasn't stopping me from going fishing.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Now thats what I call a true pedalphile


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

As with any innovative project, Voltron went through some different guises during design


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

My new lights may be environmentally friendly but they are a pain in the arse to charge up.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> 2 years without fishing nearly broke him, but leftieant found the solution


On ya bike son.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

New from Malvern Star, the Mountainbayak!


----------



## mattnyak (May 5, 2011)

Oh you're laughing now? You should see where I have to store the front wheel!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaP9W+kAAA5fgAAQQAdwABIAEAA/794AIABoVP0kGjTT9KZGQ9QIp6nplHpqZPUDQ0yXg5CxRX9LpgwpzB4AWKlxKMfZtbveCUS5XcBJxFq0jOtc6WloE1TARcvCaakGxooRCAkGN7ZGjglz6gOop1dWdhHE5PCSgTQfIyiFPxdyRThQkKP9W+k=


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

wife wants to go cycling i want to go paddling so i said
"hey,lets compromise"

cheers


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I first met my bike about 5 years ago, we hit it off immediately. We found we have so much in common we just do everything together, basically we are inseparable.
One of our favourite outing is a paddle around the harbour, we just drift and paddle, I talk and she listens.
When we get back to shore I mount her.
She never complains.
I love her.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

How do you like my new drink bottle holder?


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

I couldnt afford a Hobie


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

bloody ferry has broken down again


----------



## Phillthy (Feb 21, 2009)

"Mountain bike tour of a lifetime. From French Polynesia to the Northern Mariana's see the sites and enjoy the fresh Pacific air, or simply soak up the sun on your luxurious inter island shuttle..."


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Leftie was feeling quite pleased with his latest pimping effort. The addition of an outrigger to the swing had fixed the stability problem when he wanted to take his DIY kayak wheels with him on the water - Now if he could only fix the stability problem when the kayak was on the DIY wheels on land.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

fool,
it may have 23 gears but there are no rod holders!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

hobies arent the only kayak you can peddle


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Up until now Steroids have not been considered performance enhancers in kayak fishing tournaments


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

The first prototype of the Paddle Yak


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Due to severe flooding, serious alterations needed to be made in order to get credit for Bike-to-work week.


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Last time she drove off with my yak on the rack. This is PAYBACK!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Not a serious contender for the surf though, It's more a flat water option.


----------



## ivangr8 (May 17, 2011)

"Much easier to paddle without the ute"


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

After returning to the Cairns _*Marlin*_ Competition weigh in with what John thought to be a certain competion winner, he immediately wished he'd worn his glasses that morning...


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

You think this is cool, just wait till I'm riding down the mountain with the yak strapped to the bike, now that's extreme with a capital E.


----------



## pufferfish (Dec 6, 2010)

Where,s ya wheely bin


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

So I told the missus, anything by Shimano will be great for my birthday.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Using the bike lane during the Brisbane Floods took some ingenuity, but Paddy was determined...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wife to husband "You told me you needed the money for a new bike, just how stupid do you think I am"


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

They call him the "Marin"er.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ready for mountainous seas.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

They wouldn't give me a discount on the kayak roof racks, so I told them to stick it, I'll make do with my bike racks!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome stuff. Thanks Ian's Fishing. Thanks AKFF.

Dropped wife and twin toddlers at airport for interstate flight: check
Stopped at BCF to stock up on tackle on way home: check
Won something on AKFF: check
About to go squid fishing after cracking the egi code yesterday: check
Dreaming about converting squid into jew/king: check

This may yet be the greatest day off my post children life!


----------

